# News & Current Events > World News & Affairs >  A Swedish Woman Fed Up with Leftist Ways

## Mach

Ingrid speaks, people listen.......

----------


## Mach

Germans fed up, too.




> UKIP Party
> 
> The UK Independence Party (UKIP /ˈjuːkɪp/) is a Eurosceptic and right-wing populist political party in the United Kingdom.









Merkel..... communist.




> Americans frustrated by German Chancellor Angela Merkel’s reluctance to meet demands for stronger sanctions against Russia have now begun to ask if there is a good reason the German leader has been targeted by US spies.
> 
> Questions are being raised about Merkel’s early life in totalitarian East Germany, the extent of her ties to its communist regime and her history as “an ardent Russophile” in Soviet-dominated East Germany.
> 
> Last year, in information leaked to the German news magazine Der Spiegel by former US National Security Authority contractor Edward Snowden, Merkel learned that the US intelligence service had been tapping her personal mobile phone since 2002.





> One Washington foreign policy expert, who did not wish to be named, this week described Merkel to Breitbart London as “a former member of the East German Communist Party who functioned as a mid-level propaganda commissar for the Free German Youth, that is, the young Communists.”
> 
> “She and the then-KGB operative Putin, who is fluent in German, were active in East Germany at the same time. Whether they met or worked together, I don’t know, but *they were both in the same line of work*.”



http://www.breitbart.com/london/2014...-want-to-know/

----------


## Mach

Nigel gives an overview of the EU.

----------


## rg17

> Nigel gives an overview of the EU.


He endorsed Ron and Rand Paul!

----------


## Mach

Consolidation......

----------


## Mach



----------


## alucard13mm

European countries lose their identities while refugees and the countries they came from gets to retain it.

----------


## Danke



----------


## Danke

This thread will be disturbing to our SJW here.

----------


## Mach

> This thread will be disturbing to our SJW here.


Yes, that is their job... to be disturbed.




REPEAT




> Another strategy of the supposed nonplayer is to demand equality in every area of life. Everyone must be treated alike, whatever their status and strength. But if, to avoid the taint of power, you attempt to treat everyone equally and fairly, you will confront the problem that some people do certain things better than others. Treating everyone equally means ignoring their differences, elevating the less skillful and suppressing those who excel. Again, many of those who behave this way are actually deploying another power strategy,* redistributing peoples rewards in a way that they determine*.

----------


## Mach

Switching it around here, instead of immigrants coming in, here are some _Leftist Saviors_ going out to misunderstood countries and proving those _good people_ there are just being labeled and are really the _good guy victims_.





> Rescuing America From Itself
> 
> Last week, Kurdish authorities rescued 16-year-old Marlin Stivani Nivarlain at the behest of the Swedish government. Like something out of an SNL sketch, she had emigrated to northern Iraq because her boyfriend joined ISIS and she thought it would be fun. It wasn’t. “In the house, we didn’t have anything, no electricity, no water,” she told a Kurdistan news channel, “nothing.” I’m reminded of the complaining millennials who regretted joining ISIS after they realized their iPods don’t work there (also a comedy sketch). These aren’t just some esoteric examples of a tiny minority of young people who go astray. It’s what’s happening to the Western world. The assumption that we suck is forcing us to abandon everything and replace it with…$#@!.
> 
> “Move over and let us replace you” is a common mantra from young liberals. “Full communism,” “End capitalism,” and “End white supremacy” are also big. They’re interesting concepts at first glance until you realize they’re basing all this on the assumption that No. 2 is even in the same universe as No. 1. Marita Koch did the 400m in 47.6 seconds back in 1985. Sanye Richards is second-best, but she’s a full second behind Koch, which is a lifetime in sprinting. It’s unlikely Marita’s world record will ever be broken. The modern left is essentially a bunch of handicapped teenagers in wheelchairs barking at Koch to get the hell off the track—only way more dangerous.
> “Letting the left run the show is like when I have ‘kids day’ at home and let my children do whatever they want.”
> 
> In 2008, Italian performance artist Pippa Bacca decided we had the Middle East all wrong. Muslims aren’t maniacal rapists with no respect for human life. They’re angels sent from God to love us. To prove this she began hitchhiking from Italy to Turkey while wearing a wedding dress. Shortly after she arrived in Istanbul, Bacca was raped and strangled to death. Authorities found her naked corpse thrown in the dirt like a piece of garbage. “Trust is a very human factor,” Pippa’s sister said of the mission. “She believed that to understand people, you had to get to know them.” That’s precisely the problem. They don’t know them. All they know is an idea of them and they made up that idea in their own mind.
> 
> Before millennial activist Kayla Mueller was taken hostage and eventually bombed to death in a drone strike, she was a proud American feminist who wasn’t going to sit by and let injustice happen on her watch. “For as long as I live, I will not let this suffering be normal,” she told her friends and family as she set out to rescue Syria, “something we just accept.” Progressivism hasn’t empowered these women. It’s endangered their lives. It’s made them so unassailable, they proudly walk into war zones and demand everyone behave themselves. Is Merkel’s Germany the future we have to look forward to if we “move over”?



CONT.....

http://takimag.com/article/rescuing_...#axzz41qGwof2W

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> A Swedish Woman Fed Up With Leftist Ways


So then she'll be voting for a party that wants to abolish Sweden's elaborate welfare state?

...or do you mean that she's just fine with a leftist society, so long as it speaks Swedish and looks like her?

----------


## Mach

> So then she'll be voting for a party that wants to abolish Sweden's elaborate welfare state?
> 
> ...or do you mean that she's just fine with a leftist society, so long as it speaks Swedish and looks like her?


Good point, not sure, but she is a member of the Gatestone Institute.




> Gatestone Institute, a non-partisan, not-for-profit international policy council and think tank is dedicated to educating the public about what the mainstream media fails to report in promoting:
> 
>     Institutions of Democracy and the Rule of Law;
>     Human Rights
>     A free and strong economy
>     A military capable of ensuring peace at home and in the free world
>     Energy independence
>     Ensuring the public stay informed of threats to our individual liberty, sovereignty and free speech.


Hard to say what all of that actually means, perception is in the eye of the _holder_. 


Writings from her (Ingrid Carlqvist).

http://www.gatestoneinstitute.org/au...grid+Carlqvist




> Title	Date
> Gay Rape, Masked Men and Sheep in Restaurants	2016/02/27
> Sweden: Death by Immigration	2016/02/04
> Sweden: The Downfall of Wallström?	2016/01/24
> Sweden's Afghan "Rapefugees"	2016/01/20
> Sweden's Walking Diplomatic Disaster	2016/01/13
> Sweden: "Have the Taliban Come to Town?"	2016/01/09
> Sweden: Rapes, Acquittals and Severed Heads	2015/12/29
> Sweden: Shambles in Asylum Heaven	2015/12/13
> ...

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> Writings from her (Ingrid Carlqvist).
> 
> Gay Rape, Masked Men and Sheep in Restaurants	2016/02/27
> Sweden: Death by Immigration	2016/02/04
> Sweden: The Downfall of Wallström?	2016/01/24
> Sweden's Afghan "Rapefugees"	2016/01/20
> Sweden's Walking Diplomatic Disaster	2016/01/13
> Sweden: "Have the Taliban Come to Town?"	2016/01/09
> Sweden: Rapes, Acquittals and Severed Heads	2015/12/29
> ...


Well there you have it.

As I expected, she's just an anti-immigration person.

----------


## DavesNotHere

Some women boldly confronting issues...




> EXCLUSIVE: Meet the all-girl bikini-clad 'Groping Guard' vigilantes who patrol swimming pools in Sweden against migrants molesting female bathers
> 
>     'Groping Guards' bikini-clad vigilantes patrol swimming pools in Kalmar, Sweden, to stop women being molested
>     Women say they took action as after five women reported being molested at swimming baths in town since October
>     Kalmar, south of Stockholm, with population of just 36,000 has seen influx of 6,000 migrants with 34 migrant centres
>     On New Year’s Eve at least 15 young women were groped in Kalmar's main square in scenes similar to Cologne
>     The women say they want female swimmers to feel safer say they are teaching young migrant men how to behave
> 
> By Ulf Andersson In Kalmar, Sweden For Mailonline
> ...

----------


## Mach

> Well there you have it.
> 
> As I expected, she's just an anti-immigration person.



So, because she writes anti-immigration articles.... which was the original subject to begin with... that proves she is for everything else, _Swedish_?

You're one of those _reachers_, huh?

Here another one from Ingrid, doesn't seem very Left to me at all, I totally agree with her, again, not only do I agree, I think people selling kids on this should be arrested.

Sweden: Sex Change for Children 2015/11/02

http://www.gatestoneinstitute.org/67...hange-children




> Young Swedes are not allowed to vote until they are 18, and they cannot buy alcohol until they are 20, but plans are now being made to allow children as young as 12 years old to apply to have their legal gender changed.
> 
>     Yes, the report actually says, "No one should have to go through any kind of medical or psychological treatment..." Nowhere in the report was there any mention of the suicide risk or any other negative aspects of mutilating healthy adolescents. The purpose of the investigation seems to be to pave the way for new legislation, not on the best interests of the children.
> 
>     Activists are allowed to use the classrooms to propagandize against so-called heteronormativity and to promote all kinds of sexual expressions -- except heterosexuality. One cannot but wonder if this school campaign has led to a record number of kids seeking treatment for gender dysphoria.
> 
>     "When children who reported transgender feelings were tracked without medical or surgical treatment at both Vanderbilt University and London's Portman Clinic, 70%-80% of them spontaneously lost those feelings."  Paul R. McHugh, Distinguished Professor of Psychiatry at the Johns Hopkins University School of Medicine.
> 
> Although Swedes are shocked that many immigrant girls are subjected to female genital mutilation (FGM), the Swedish government plans to allow hospitals to cut away the perfectly healthy genitals of children who believe they belong to the opposite sex. In 2011, a Swedish study done by Karolinska Institutet showed that the suicide rate among post-op transgender people is far higher than that of the general population. Other studies show that 70%-80% of kids suffering from gender dysphoria lose these feelings after a few years.

----------


## seapilot

> Well there you have it.
> 
> As I expected, she's just an anti-immigration person.


Maybe she is anti-colonialism.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> So, because she writes anti-immigration articles....


...and doesn't, evidently, according to the bibliography you posted, write articles criticizing the welfare state, central planning, etc, she is herself a leftist, yes. 

She's just a nationalistic one. 

And that's pretty much the political spectrum in Europe, isn't it? 

national leftists versus international leftists

NAZIs versus Bolsheviks.

Socialist Party versus National Front.

Golden Dawn versus Syriza. 

(Trump versus Sanders, in the US)

etc

And they're equally reprehensible, which is why I don't share your admiration for this woman.




> Here another one from Ingrid, doesn't seem very Left to me at all, I  totally agree with her, again, not only do I agree, I think people  selling kids on this should be arrested.
> 
> Sweden: Sex Change for Children 2015/11/02


Yea, so she favors traditional values. 

National leftists generally do.

----------


## Mach

> And they're equally reprehensible, which is why I don't share your admiration for this woman.
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, so she favors traditional values. 
> 
> National leftists generally do.


Now I admire her, huh, _I see._...... I  don't know about you, but I can agree with points people make without admiring them and by the way, you still haven't proven she is downright Left, not that I give that much of a $#@! about it anyway.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> Now I admire her, huh, I see


Anyone reading the OP can plainly see that it's laudatory.

----------


## alucard13mm

I heard german government making pamphlets on showing migrants on how to impregnate german women lol. Like a figure of a female, blond hair, light skin and a figure of a male, dark hair, brown skin.

LOL... so funny and so sad on many levels. Its like the government is encouraging and forcing it, which is almost as bad as segregation and separate.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> I heard german government making pamphlets on showing migrants on how to impregnate german women lol. Like a figure of a female, blond hair, light skin and a figure of a male, dark hair, brown skin.


That sounds like bull$#@!. 

Source?

----------


## Ronin Truth

Only one?  Is she a brunette?

----------


## Danke

> That sounds like bull$#@!. 
> 
> Source?





German Govt. Promotes Interracial Sex
MARCH 6, 2016 BY TNO STAFF— IN EUROPE · 21 COMMENTS
The German government has set up an explicitly-illustrated website dedicated exclusively to promoting interracial sex between the nonwhite “refugees” and Europeans.

The new website, called “Zanzu—My body in words and images”—was set up by the Ministry of Health’s Bundeszentrale für gesundheitliche Aufklärung (“Federal Center for Health Education,” BZgA) in cooperation with a Belgian-government funded “Expertise Center for Sexual Health” called Sensoa.

In its introductory video, the website specifically says that its purpose is to give “advice on sex and sexuality for migrants who have not been living long in Germany.”



Divided into six main “themes,” the website uses sexually explicit drawings designed to portray interracial sex as often as possible.

In addition, the website also promotes homosexuality, lesbianism, bisexuality, and “transgenderism.”



The website has been prepared in Arabic, Farsi, Turkish, and nine European languages, but the contents of the site and the subjects discussed makes it clear that it is aimed at nonwhites from the Third World.

For example, under the heading “Relationships and feelings,” the website explains in detail what “honor violence” is, and why it is unacceptable in Europe:

Honor means that you are valuable to yourself and society. Some people can choose for themselves how to live in an honorable way. For other people, it is decided by their family or society. In this case, you represent your family. Your behavior affects all your family members. Honor-based violence is forbidden by law.

“Honor violence” is of course an almost exclusively Muslim phenomenon, most often directed against females who in way or another disobey the males in their family with regard to relationships, dress, or behavior.

READ Holland: 4th Town Riots over Invasion


Another part of the site, titled “Rights and law,” even attempts to explain to the nonwhite invaders that they should not engage in sexual violence against women.

As if anyone, from anywhere, actually needed to be told this, under the heading “What is sexual violence?” the website tries to explain it this way:

Sexual Violence

Sexual violence is when someone threatens you, uses violence toward you or exploits your defenseless position in order to have sex with you. That is a crime. Some forms of sexual violence are sexual coercion, sexual abuse, and rape. The people who commit sexual violence can be severely punished for it.


It is also a form of sexual violence if someone attacks you with words or actions that are sexual and if someone wants to humiliate you by doing so.

So, for example: someone

makes rude comments about you in your presence,

touches you,

harasses you on the telephone or by email or SMS,

shows you pornographic images or movies against your will.

By the way: women and girls are often affected, but men and boys can also be affected.

In another section titled “Female genital mutilation,” the invaders are advised that “Female genital mutilation is also called female circumcision,” and that even though it is “done for cultural reasons,” it is “illegal in Europe” and “forbidden by law.”



It is however under the sections dealing with “Kinds of Sex” that the true intent of the website becomes clear: nearly every illustration used depicts interracial couples



As the website is specifically aimed at “migrants” and not Germans, the meaning cannot be mistaken: that the nonwhites are being told in no uncertain terms that they are to regard sex with white Germans as the norm.

READ 110,054 Nonwhite Invaders in 7 Weeks
The implications of this state-funded promotion of interracial sex are astonishing given the background of the nonwhite invader mass sex attacks over New Year’s Eve in cities around Europe, and the ongoing never-ending reports of rapes and sexual assaults which are still occurring on a daily basis.

Even more revealing, however, is the fact that this official government website reveals the true purpose behind the promotion of “multiculturalism” and mass immigration: the physical destruction of the white race through miscegenation.

http://newobserveronline.com/german-...terracial-sex/

----------


## r3volution 3.0

^^Wow, that's insane.

----------


## Mach

Europe is such a joke, nothing but a bunch of pushers, here's another one from the New Observer (thanks Dank) about totally made up hate crimes by the Swedish media....




> Hundreds-strong mob of masked men rampage through Stockholm station beating up refugee children, but also carried stills from the now-exposed video with captions such as Mob of black-clad masked men went on a rampage in and around Stockholms main train station targeting refugee children.


Totally made up!


http://newobserveronline.com/daily-m...bserver-right/

----------


## alucard13mm

Yep.. Europe is pretty FUBARed

----------


## seapilot

Progressives goal in USA is to make this country exactly like the European socialist utopia. Europe in the past 100 years 2 massive wars, millions dead, socialism of all stripes and they think that they can make the socialism better if they work harder at it. The only good that is happening in Europe is that it will show yet another example of what not to do.

----------


## Danke

...

----------


## DamianTV

First two videos appear to be gone or censored.

----------


## Mach

> First two videos appear to be gone or censored.


Can still watch first one, just have to watch outside and click that you understand that there is probable offensive stuff shown and they have censored all the comments.

Certain features have been disabled for this video
In response to user reports, we have disabled some features, such as comments, sharing, and suggested videos, because this video contains content that may be inappropriate or offensive to some audiences.

Disgusting how people get together and troll for things they don't agree with and try to get it censored.... lowlifes.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> 


Ugh, those tattoos just look like pure $#@!.

And why do woemen get other woemen tattooed on them?

Is that a dyke signal, or am I reading too much into it?

----------


## Anti Federalist

> ...or do you mean that she's just fine with a leftist society, so long as it speaks Swedish and looks like her?


As a Swede, doesn't she have that right?

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> As a Swede, doesn't she have that right?


To rob her neighbors to pay for an elaborate welfare state?

No, she doesn't.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> To rob her neighbors to pay for an elaborate welfare state?
> 
> No, she doesn't.


I don't think that is the right he is referring to.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> I don't think that is the right he is referring to.


Well, he was quoting me, and that's the "right" I was referring to..

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Well, he was quoting me, and that's the "right" I was referring to..


Your quote includes another, the right to have her society share her culture.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> Your quote includes another, the right to have her society share her culture.


That would another spurious "right."

...almost as important for the nationalist Swede as ensuring that foreigners don't cut in on their lavish neighbor-theft schemes.

----------

